
Why Millennials Keep Dumping You: An Open Letter to Forbes Management - rayraegah
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-millennials-keep-dumping-you-open-letter-lisa-earle-mcleod/
======
jason2323
This reminds me of that Simon Sinek vidéo that talks about how millennials
want to “make a difference” 10 months into their job (ironically, this is
kinda what the author in the article alludes to). You’re bluffing yourself if
you think you can make a difference just a few months out of college, without
adequate experience under your belt.

